# Daisy's training update!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi all!

Well after the other nights crate tray destruction I was thinking there was no end however last night was the best night so far! 

Only about 15 minutes of howling at bedtime and then quiet until 5.45am. I came down wondering what state her bed would be in to find that everything was intact! Yay! Well done Daisy!  She also now goes in the crate sometimes of her own accord! Such a change!

For the last two days I have been letting her off the lead at the dog walking field and a couple of times we have met other dogs for her to play with. Yesterday was great, we met a lovely lady who has two Cockers (mother and son), the son is six months old and him and Daisy had a fab time bombing round the field chasing eachother and playing. We also had a great time watching her jumping and having fun. She walked home with her tail held higher than I have seen before! 

Today is my first day with the childminding children so hoping the day goes well, keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds as if she is making very good progress, there will be the odd set back though, but you should get there very soon. xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck today Sarah


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck today and it sounds like Daisy is having a great time


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's good news Sarah! Hope today goes well for you. 

Karen x


----------

